

Ask HN: Anyone know "Global Name Broker?" - keywonc

I found a domain name I am interested in, which is parked by http://globalnamebroker.com/<p>I inquired them about purchasing it, and they've sent me a price quote and an escrow.com transaction request.<p>Has anyone heard of them, legit or not? My Google and whois search doesn't return much about the broker. Whois says "This domain is protected by Whois Privacy Services." Any lead is appreciated!
======
keywonc
In case anyone's interested, here are the responses I received on Quora:
[http://www.quora.com/Buying-Domain-Names/Is-Global-Name-
Brok...](http://www.quora.com/Buying-Domain-Names/Is-Global-Name-Broker-legit)

